# brennender text



## monochrome (6. April 2001)

der ersten teil (schwarzer hintergrund) hab vor langer zeit mal auf irgend ner seite gelsen aber ich wollte die flammen vor weissem hintergrund. also 2. teil ist von mir .. whatever

ich versuchs mal zu beschreiben da ich keine lust habe 10 screenshots zu machen .. dürfte ab version 5.0 fuzen .. :

1. neues bild erstellen .. 600x400 pixel (weisser bg) und mit schwarzer schrift (grösse ca. 70px) den gewünschten text einfügen und die textebene rendern (ebene>text>ebene rendern)

2. arbeitsfläche 90° gegen den UZS drehen 

3. filter>stilisierungsfilter>windeffekt 

4. dann auf hintergrundebene red. (ebene>auf hintergrundebene reduzieren) und umkehren (bild>eistellen>umkehren)

5. noch 2mal windeffekt und dann zurück drehen 

6. filter>verzerrungsfilter>kräuseln (wert auf ca. 75)

7. umkehren + indidzierte farben 

8. in der fabtabelle (bild>modus>farbtabelle) "schwarzer körper" wählen .. (nu brennts auf schwarz)

9. und wieder umkehren (bild>eistellen>umkehren) .. 

10. dann bild>einstellen>farbton/sätigung und farbton auf minus 150 stellen .. 

11. thats it

kommt find ich viel besser als mit schwarzem hintergrund .. je genauer men hinschaut, desto besser siehts aus .. naja oder liegt das an der komischen zigarette die ich grad geraucht hab *g* .. wenn ichs richtig erklärt siehts dann so aus:







so .. dann sagt mir mal obs funzt und ob ihrs scheisse findet .. 

gruss m.o.n.o
[Editiert von monochrome am 06.04.2001 um 03:55]


----------



## diffuser (6. April 2001)

*...*

thx..werds ma probieren!
(anm.: wollt eigentlich nur ma schauen, ob das mit dem userpic gefuntzt hat...)


----------



## DarkSoul (13. April 2001)

*@diffuser*

Entsteht da wirklich ne Counter-Strike Seite oder bist du nur so einer der den CS.de Webspace, welcher ja um sonst ist und unbegrenzt ist, nur ausnutzt ?  
Will dich mit diesem Post nicht angreifen, da ich selber den Webspace hab und...  hehe 
c
y
a
Chris


----------

